# Vivid Festival Sydney



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2016)

I would love to go to the city to see the Vivid Festival but it is too cold to go out at night for us now and we can't walk very far so we are unlikely to see it in person.

This is just one of the changing images on the Opera House this year.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2016)

OMG!!   Beautiful!   How do they DO that?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2016)

Exquisite!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2016)

Falcon said:


> OMG!!   Beautiful!   How do they DO that?



They are computer controlled projections from considerable distance and they are dynamic. I do wish I was more mobile because you have to take public transport to see the displays. Cars are impossible in the city at night, especially during any special festivals. Coming home on the train late at night is quite tiring too.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know they could do that to the Opera House!  Beautiful!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation Warri.


----------

